# Love to own one!



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Wouldn't I love to own one of these furries!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmW7y_Q3KLg


----------



## smknowitall101 (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I want one too!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh how cute. I love how he just melted in that guy's arms!


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes! One of my many favorites


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Cute!! I still want a Gambian Pouched Rat


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Ahaha I'm from australia and these I think are the cutest things to find at the zoo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

It's a puppy and a teddy bear all rolled into one!!!! Gimme gimme gimme!!!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Reading up on them and I see they are an endangered species...you guessed it...due to filthy humans.


----------



## Nicole6492 (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh my goodness. Super Cute! I have been researching different small mammals/"pocket pets" recently too. I've kept pet rats off and on for the last 10 years, but I would like to find something a bit different next go around. It's really difficult to get so attached, and then only a few years later to have to say good bye. I have been mostly researching Prairie Dogs, and Flying Squirrels..


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Wombats are sadly endangered. Have been for a long time. That's why you never see then in the wild here. Only in zoos and dreamworld (theme park with a zoo on one side and rides on the other)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## annoellyn (Sep 19, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qE82eFD7AjI

there so adorable - love this video of a little playful guy.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh, I want one so bad, too! I'm mad at people for making them endangered


----------

